# 여기 책이 네권이 있어요.



## ハチ子

Is the sentence in the title right?
Would "여기에 책이 네권이 있어요." be an error? Why?


thank you very much ^_^ you help me really a lot


----------



## Better Eng

Basically the sentence you wrote is no error, when you speak. 
But if you use the sentence in a text, it might be grammatically more correct as follows ; “여기에 네 권의 책이 있어요.” Because the numeral adjective(네 권의) comes before the noun(책). Have fun while you study Korean. : )


----------



## ハチ子

Thanks to you, I've just learnt a thing that I am (at least not yet) being taught by my book ^__^hehe! thank you very much


----------



## Adriana coreana

actually "네 권의 책" is not very Korean-like..
such expression is called 번역투(Translationese).


----------



## MORNINGCALM

여기에 *네권의 책이* 있어요 &
여기에 *책 네권이 *있어요
여기에 *책이 네권* 있어요
 is idiomatically correct.

은,는,이,가 is a postpositional word to indicate the qualification of a subject for a predicate in a sentence.

여기에 *책이* *네권이* 있어요 this sentence has two *subject; 책이 & 네권이. *

please leave one '이' in a sentence.

Do you know '곰 세마리' song?
'곰 세마리가 한 집에 있어. 아빠곰, 엄마곰, 애기곰~' here is one '가'.

If you say '*곰이 세마리가* 한 집에 있어.'
I can understand what you mean, but it is not idiomatic to me.


----------



## CharlesLee

Morningclam is correct and sounds natural also to me.


----------



## Adriana coreana

Well... still, 네 권의 책 is translationese.


Also, actually you need to put space between "네" and "권" since "권"is a word referring unit of books.
네권 (x)
네 권 (o)


----------



## ingeniousforesta

If I say your sentence naturally in daily life, I would say 
"여기에 책 네 권(이) 있어요." or "책 네 권 여기에 있어요."


----------



## CharlesLee

네 권 (O) 네권(X) Orthography is a matter of style, not meaning. so

'여기 책이 네권이 있어요.' is O.K. when you put a space between 네 and 권.

'여기 책이 네 권 있어요.' is completely perfect but 네 권이 or 여기에 also not bad.

It's very subtle. In modern society, most Koreans don't care about the Korean being spoken 

perfectly.


----------



## MOJO_JOJO

I definitely would say “책 네 권 여기 있어요.” the shortened form “책 네 권 여깄어요” OR “여기 책 네 권이요.”
I don’t think I’d say any other forms, and I think others too


----------



## CharlesLee

When you connect '여기' with '에', or '에는' you should put '이' for '책' sometimes.
여기에 책 네 권 있어요.  
여기에 책이 네 권 있어요. 

책상위에는 책 네 권이 있다.  -> 여기에는 책 네 권이 있어요. 
책상위에 책 네 권 있다.  -> 여기에 책 네 권 있어요. 
책상위에 책이 네 권 있다. -> 여기에 책이 네 권 있어요. 
책상위에는 책이 네 권 있다. -> 여기에는 책이 네 권 있어요. 
책상위에는 책 네 권 있다.

It's very subtle when you express in Korean but look at the X marked expression. There must be '이' after 책 because it sounds a bit sharp or rude.

However, it's O.K. if you want to speak with Koreans, they would'nt feel anythign wrong.

Be careful of 책이 plus 네 권이 but still no problem in the spoken word in South Korea, which means people would'nt point you out.

책이 네 권이  in the writing test, or essay but in the spoken word, that's acceptable as I mentioned earlier simply because it's very subtle..

Usually when most Koreans could understand what you are saying, then there's really no fuss.


----------



## Rance

The expression "여기 책*이* 네권*이 *있어요." is perfectly fine and idiomatic.



MORNINGCALM said:


> 여기에 *책이* *네권이* 있어요 this sentence has two *subject; 책이 & 네권이.*



No, subject is still book.
-*이 *has several different usage.
Most commonly used it obviously to indicate which is subject.
Another usage is when you try to emphasize.
One example can be:
"도대체 우리 행동*이* 무엇*이* 잘못되었다는 거야?" Quoted from Naver Dictionary.

Hachiko's expression is emphasizing there are indeed four books.
Whether Hachiko had such intention to mean it, there is not enough information provided in the original post.
So it is very critical to provide as much information as possible for other members to help correctly.


----------



## CharlesLee

Yes, I agree with you, Rance. It's not a wrong form but a style of speaking.



Rance said:


> The expression "여기 책*이* 네권*이 *있어요." is perfectly fine and idiomatic.
> 
> 
> 
> No, subject is still book.
> -*이 *has several different usage.
> Most commonly used it obviously to indicate which is subject.
> Another usage is when you try to emphasize.
> One example can be:
> "도대체 우리 행동*이* 무엇*이* 잘못되었다는 거야?" Quoted from Naver Dictionary.
> 
> Hachiko's expression is emphasizing there are indeed four books.
> Whether Hachiko had such intention to mean it, there is not enough information provided in the original post.
> So it is very critical to provide as much information as possible for other members to help correctly.


----------

